# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  The doctor's nurse just called with some of my results

## Inquisitor

She called and said for me to stop taking testosterone because my hemoglobin and something else in my blood is high and it could cause a heart attack. I was the epitome of health and all my levels were perfect before testosterone.

Also, she said my liver functions were high. I have to make an appointment with my family physician to remedy these problems and find out what's going on.

Just to let y'all know. I could take 1,000 mgs of test a week and not feel a thing. My erections are not staying hard and I've felt like crap for a long time. Hopefully, this helps and she didn't even address the hormones like estrogen and others.

----------


## Marine2000

How much have you been taking?

----------


## spoonta66

Just start donating blood, easy fix.

----------


## Bonaparte

We need the actual results to be of any help.

----------

